# /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libssl.so.7" not found



## ccc (Feb 19, 2011)

hi

I've done [cmd=]portupgrade -a[/cmd] on my FreeBSD 7.3 and now cannot start KDE:

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD bsd.ch.bluee.net 7.3-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p2 #0: Mon Jul 12 19:04:04 UTC 2010     
root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

# startx
xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.17258

[B]/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libssl.so.7" not found, required by "Xorg"
giving up.[/B]
xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server
xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 19, 2011)

Whatever you're doing for upgrading ports is broken in some way.  Install sysutils/bsdadminscripts and run
`% pkg_libchk`

This should help point out all the library problems on your system.  It may be quicker to save all your config settings in /etc and /usr/local/etc, then start over with 8.2.  Update the ports tree before installing anything, and then install everything from ports, not outdated packages.

If you want to keep your current system, use at least the -r option with portupgrade when upgrading single ports.  -R wouldn't hurt, either.  Make sure you have ports-mgmt/portupgrade-devel, too.


----------



## ccc (Feb 19, 2011)

Thx, I get this:
	
	



```
# pkg_libchk
curl-7.21.3: /usr/local/bin/curl misses libssl.so.7
curl-7.21.3: /usr/local/bin/curl misses libcrypto.so.7
curl-7.21.3: /usr/local/bin/curl misses libssl.so.7
curl-7.21.3: /usr/local/bin/curl misses libcrypto.so.7
curl-7.21.3: /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.6 misses libssl.so.7
curl-7.21.3: /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.6 misses libcrypto.so.7
boost-libs-1.45.0_1: /usr/local/lib/libboost_graph.so.4 misses libicuuc.so.38
boost-libs-1.45.0_1: /usr/local/lib/libboost_graph.so.4 misses libicui18n.so.38
boost-libs-1.45.0_1: /usr/local/lib/libboost_graph.so.4 misses libicudata.so.38
boost-libs-1.45.0_1: /usr/local/lib/libboost_graph.so.4 misses libicuuc.so.38
boost-libs-1.45.0_1: /usr/local/lib/libboost_graph.so.4 misses libicui18n.so.38
boost-libs-1.45.0_1: /usr/local/lib/libboost_graph.so.4 misses libicudata.so.38
boost-libs-1.45.0_1: /usr/local/lib/libboost_regex.so.4 misses libicuuc.so.38
boost-libs-1.45.0_1: /usr/local/lib/libboost_regex.so.4 misses libicui18n.so.38
boost-libs-1.45.0_1: /usr/local/lib/libboost_regex.so.4 misses libicudata.so.38
gftp-2.0.19_4: /usr/local/bin/gftp-gtk misses libcrypto.so.7
gftp-2.0.19_4: /usr/local/bin/gftp-gtk misses libssl.so.7
gftp-2.0.19_4: /usr/local/bin/gftp-text misses libcrypto.so.7
gftp-2.0.19_4: /usr/local/bin/gftp-text misses libssl.so.7
kdeartwork-3.5.10_4: /usr/local/lib/kde3/kwin3_cde.so misses libkdecorations.so.1
kdeartwork-3.5.10_4: /usr/local/lib/kde3/kwin3_glow.so misses libkdecorations.so.1
kdeartwork-3.5.10_4: /usr/local/lib/kde3/kwin3_icewm.so misses libkdecorations.so.1
kdeartwork-3.5.10_4: /usr/local/lib/kde3/kwin3_kde1.so misses libkdecorations.so.1
kdeartwork-3.5.10_4: /usr/local/lib/kde3/kwin3_kstep.so misses libkdecorations.so.1
kdeartwork-3.5.10_4: /usr/local/lib/kde3/kwin3_openlook.so misses libkdecorations.so.1
kdeartwork-3.5.10_4: /usr/local/lib/kde3/kwin3_riscos.so misses libkdecorations.so.1
kdeartwork-3.5.10_4: /usr/local/lib/kde3/kwin3_smoothblend.so misses libkdecorations.so.1
kdeartwork-3.5.10_4: /usr/local/lib/kde3/kwin3_system.so misses libkdecorations.so.1
kdegraphics-3.5.10_8: /usr/local/lib/kde3/kfile_pdf.so misses libpoppler.so.5
kdenetwork-3.5.10_3: /usr/local/bin/krdc misses libcrypto.so.7
kdenetwork-3.5.10_3: /usr/local/bin/krfb misses libcrypto.so.7
kdenetwork-3.5.10_3: /usr/local/lib/kde3/kcm_krfb.so misses libcrypto.so.7
kdenetwork-3.5.10_3: /usr/local/lib/kde3/kded_kinetd.so misses libcrypto.so.7
net-snmp-5.5_4: /usr/local/lib/libnetsnmphelpers.so.20 misses libperl.so
net-snmp-5.5_4: /usr/local/lib/libnetsnmpmibs.so.20 misses libperl.so
net-snmp-5.5_4: /usr/local/lib/libnetsnmpmibs.so.20 misses libperl.so
wireshark-1.4.3: /usr/local/lib/libwireshark.so.0 misses libcrypto.so.7
```
Howto solve these problems now?
Should I update these all packages using [cmd=]portupgrade -fr package[/cmd]
?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 19, 2011)

The shotgun approach would be
`# portupgrade -cfrR curl boost-libs gftp kdeartwork kdegraphics kdenetwork net-snmp wireshark`

The -c is to have portupgrade show configuration options before it starts building anything.  That's good here, because this will probably take a long time to run.
It might fail, too.  If it does, re-run pkg_libchk and try again with the new, hopefully shorter list of things to rebuild.


----------



## ccc (Feb 20, 2011)

Thx again, I've done and now I get:
	
	



```
# pkg_libchk
kdegraphics-3.5.10_8: /usr/local/lib/kde3/kfile_pdf.so misses libpoppler.so.5
net-snmp-5.5_4: /usr/local/lib/libnetsnmphelpers.so.20 misses libperl.so
net-snmp-5.5_4: /usr/local/lib/libnetsnmpmibs.so.20 misses libperl.so
net-snmp-5.5_4: /usr/local/lib/libnetsnmpmibs.so.20 misses libperl.so
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 20, 2011)

Both kdegraphics and net-snmp were on the list already, and it should have rebuilt everything they needed in the previous step.  You can try it again, but watch for errors:
`# portupgrade -cfrR kdegraphics net-snmp`

See this to save the output so you can look through it.


----------



## ccc (Feb 21, 2011)

I've done, cannot see errors and still get this:
	
	



```
# pkg_libchk
net-snmp-5.5_4: /usr/local/lib/libnetsnmphelpers.so.20 misses libperl.so
net-snmp-5.5_4: /usr/local/lib/libnetsnmpmibs.so.20 misses libperl.so
net-snmp-5.5_4: /usr/local/lib/libnetsnmpmibs.so.20 misses libperl.so
```


```
# pkg_info | grep perl
p5-DBI-1.615        The perl5 Database Interface.  Required for DBD::* modules
p5-Devel-Symdump-2.0800 A perl5 module that dumps symbol names or the symbol table
p5-Lchown-1.01_1    A perl5 module providing access to lchown(2)
p5-PPI-1.213        Analyze and manipulate Perl code without using perl itself
p5-Scalar-List-Utils-1.23,1 Perl subroutines that would be nice to have in the perl cor
p5-Sort-Versions-1.5 A perl 5 module for sorting of revision-like numbers
p5-Storable-2.25    Persistency for perl data structures
p5-Test-Harness-3.22 Run perl standard test scripts with statistics
p5-Test-Simple-0.96 Basic utilities for writing tests in perl
p5-Time-HiRes-1.9721,1 A perl5 module implementing High resolution time, sleep, an
perl-5.10.1_3       Practical Extraction and Report Language
perltidy-20101217   Indents and reformats Perl scripts to make them easier to r
tmake-1.7_5         Extremely portable perl-based make utility
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd deinstall net-snmp, clean, capture the output with script(1), then try to build and install it just with the port, not with portupgrade.


----------



## ccc (Feb 21, 2011)

I've done, but still get this problem:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp
# make deinstall
# make clean
# make install clean

# pkg_libchk
net-snmp-5.5_4: /usr/local/lib/libnetsnmphelpers.so.20 misses libperl.so
net-snmp-5.5_4: /usr/local/lib/libnetsnmpmibs.so.20 misses libperl.so
net-snmp-5.5_4: /usr/local/lib/libnetsnmpmibs.so.20 misses libperl.so
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 21, 2011)

Without seeing what happened during the build, don't know.  At a guess, Perl was upgraded but not following /usr/ports/UPDATING.

I just installed net-snmp, and pkg_libchk shows the same thing.  So it may be a false positive, and not a real problem.


----------



## ccc (Feb 23, 2011)

It could be a false positive, I've followed all /usr/ports/UPDATING instructions.


----------



## wmoreno3 (Apr 17, 2012)

*you must try this ...*


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libssl.so.7" not found
> cd /usr/local/lib
> ln -s libssl.so.8 libssl.so.7
> ls -l libssl*
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  713026 Apr 14 08:59 libssl.a
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      11 Apr 14 08:59 libssl.so -> libssl.so.8
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      11 Apr 17 08:39 libssl.so.7 -> libssl.so.8
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  456119 Apr 14 08:59 libssl.so.8

> ln -s libcrypto.so.8 libcrypto.so.7
> ls -l libcrypto*
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  3865390 Apr 14 08:59 libcrypto.a
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel       14 Apr 14 08:59 libcrypto.so -> libcrypto.so.8
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel       14 Apr 17 08:42 libcrypto.so.7 -> libcrypto.so.8
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel  2158647 Apr 14 08:59 libcrypto.so.8
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 17, 2012)

Read some of the many threads about soft-linking libraries first.


----------



## ccc (Apr 18, 2012)

I've done a new FreeBSD 8.2 installation and now 'startx' works without any problems.

BTW I get the following:
	
	



```
# pkg_libchk
gamin-0.1.10_4: /usr/local/libexec/gam_server misses libpcre.so.0
#
# cd /usr/local/lib
# ls -l libssl*
ls: No match.
# ls -l libcrypto*
ls: No match.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 18, 2012)

Rebuild gamin to fix it.


----------



## ccc (Apr 18, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Rebuild gamin to fix it.



Thanks a lot, deinstall/install gamin solved this problem on FreeBSD 8.2.


----------



## ghostcorps (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi guys,

 I have just come across the same thing as ccc with libtorrent-devel-0.13.1. After running *pkg_libchk* I found a number of other library issues which I am correcting as advised with `# portupgrade -cfrR libtorrent-devel etc...`.

 I would like to know what has caused this so I can avoid it in future.

 I upgrade my ports as follows:

`#portsnap fetch`
`#portsnap extract`
`#portmaster -a -i`

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 24, 2012)

Read and follow the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING.  Don't use `portmaster -a` until after you've done any steps required by UPDATING.


----------



## ghostcorps (Apr 24, 2012)

I thought that was it 

 I used to be religious about following /usr/ports/UPDATING but got lazy after a while. 

That will teach me not to lower my standards  


Thanks


----------

